# Brother GT-782 Or Anajet mPower?



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

We are looking at adding a dtg printer to our business. The two printers I am leaning toward are either the new mPower or the GT-782. I was wondering if you guys have any input on which direction we should go. Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Brother, hands down.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Do you mind expanding on why you say to go with the Brother?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Brother is bringing out a new printer in January at the Long Beach show. I would wait for that to see what is up.


----------



## trifate (Oct 20, 2011)

The mpower is not shipping but they will lie to you just to make a sale. Then later tell you it will be 4 months for delivery!


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Anajet did say it would be the middle of February before it would arrive. I really would prefer to have this in my shop before then. 

I have heard about Brother releasing a new printer at ISS Long Beach, but the rumors make it sound like it is a replacement for the GT-541. Also, I need to purchase before the end of the year for the tax credit. 

I was reading a little about the DTG M2 tonight. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ChadAGG said:


> Do you mind expanding on why you say to go with the Brother?


My opinion only, but one that I've come to from extensive reading and lots of demos at tradeshows.

Yes, Brother is coming out with a replacement for the GT541. It will debut at the ISS Long Beach show and ship mid-year (I think). 
I know this because a partner and I have been trying to buy a GT541 for the last month or so. The Brother rep told us about the new equipment. And, because Brother dropped the price on the current model and all available machines were snatched up really quickly, there are no new GT541 models available. Brother had a few refurbished models but those went quickly. So, we are working on buying a machine from a decorator who needs the model that will print on dark shirts.


----------



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

From research (and research is not like first hand experience) the Anajet mPower appears to be more ink-efficient than the Brother machine. 

Also the mPower uses a Ricoh print head which is a departure from the Epson head which was the source of much agony in the industry. So on paper it is better than the DTG models. But in reality this is a new product and it could go either way, time will tell.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Back in mid December I had about decided I was going to go with an mPower. Since they were pretty far behind in shipping at the time I started really looking at my other options. This lead me to place an order on the DTG M2. I was set to receive my printer the first week of January. Unfortunately, DTG ran into some software problems. At the end of January with no ship date in sight I decided I needed to do something different. Don't get me wrong as I do still believe that DTG has a great machine coming. I just think that when I purchased it still needed a little more work than I was prepared to have to wait for. Don @ ColDesi was great to work with, and more than understanding about my situation and needing to cancel the order. Those guys are class acts over there, and hopefully I do get to do some business with them at some point. After I canceled my order for the M2 I ended up placing an order on the MP10. Sadly I should have probably placed the order originally and I would have my printer here by now.


----------



## vinny614 (Feb 2, 2012)

Should've went with a Kornit Breeze. Don't need to pretreat separately, ink cost is less.


----------



## ronfletcher (Jan 8, 2013)

Go kornit, sure its pricy but it will do the job every time, and will have the results you want. plus better customer service. we had multiple issues with anajet


----------

